# Control of Yellow nutsedge in Og



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Has anyone successfully used Outrider to control yellow nutsedge in OG? This year's rain has thrown me a curve ball. One of my go to fields for late summer hay got too wet with the monsoons and now has quite the infestation of nutsedge. Unfortunately, I just spent a lot of money on redoing this field last fall and really would prefer not to have to burn it down with Gly and start over. If you have been able to use it on OG when is the best time of year?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

The Outrider label says it will control it. I bought a bottle about a month ago. The label says to use 1 ounce to 1.33 ounces per acre.

I use it for Johnson grass.....and I have spot sprayed in OG with it about 3 weeks ago. So far so good. I would use the lower recommendation of 1 ounce per acre to see how it goes.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Timely....I have had an explosion of nut grass this year.....yellow nutsedge. I hate the stuff.....I looked at several different things just today on the internet about control. The answers were not what I was wanting to hear. Most research shows several repeat treatments in order to successfully control nutsedge. The problem is with the nut in the ground. Sob is apparently hard to eradicate. One university had complete control after three years  
I was going to spray basagran (not gramoxone) with crop oil, mixed with MSMA and try to get some control but chickened out today as the winds picked up to about 8mph so I just sprayed silencer for worms. But, there were some articles about a chemical that seemed interesting to me.....sedgehammer . Good name huh....suppose to control both yellow and purple and is usually used in lawns but that's ok with me because it was supposedly safe for Bermuda grass. I'm gonna try to find some, it seemed worth a try if not too costly. Obviously an off-label use, but I'm to the point that I have to do something....will just have to see. I have it all over a couple of my fields, and I'm not worried about just a few, but I have patches where it is thick as the hair on a doggy dogs back....not sure if my co-op can get sedgehammer (gotta love that name) may have to get a license from Peter Gabriel to spray however...... only a few will get that reference  
This will be my testimony....sedge, sedge hammer 

Let us know what works for you, that is one nasty looking grass/sedge.....and never dries down.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Funny this thread came up now...

The fella beside me has a 13ac field he says he plans to plant a hay crop on, mind you this is the 2nd year now with this same talk..

I nuked it last year 2 times, he had it plowed twice, didn't do anything else..

This year I nuked it hard @1gl per ac... that was 3 months ago, still nothing done..

Now their is a very very thick stand of nut grass as well as baby black berries that has seeded out already..

Guess what, he brought over more gly so he can pay me to nuke it again now...

Gotta love it, if he had of dropped a match to it 2 months ago he could have been on his way to planting something now..

and this fella doesn't do any tractor work himself, opens his wallet for someone else to do the work months latter than it should have been done, I have told him he is wasting my time and this time of year it's my fields that are getting the work, I plan to reseed MY stuff first then if I get around to it I'll spray his junk... AGAIN...


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

We got nutsedge with strawberry plants 35 years ago came from Massachusetts pita interesting we have an outbreak this year too.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Basagran with crop oil has worked very well for me controlling yellow nutsedge. It is not labeled for hay but I have used it in alfalfa with great success......it will not hurt grasses either so I would not be hesitant to use it in orchard grass. As for off label spraying everyone has to make their own decision about that but Basagran isn't a product that concerns be about using in hay and best of all it has absolutely not stunting of legumes or grasses.

Hayden


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Timely....I have had an explosion of nut grass this year.....yellow nutsedge. I hate the stuff.....I looked at several different things just today on the internet about control. The answers were not what I was wanting to hear. Most research shows several repeat treatments in order to successfully control nutsedge. The problem is with the nut in the ground. Sob is apparently hard to eradicate. One university had complete control after three years
> I was going to spray gramoxone with crop oil, mixed with MSMA and try to get some control but chickened out today as the winds picked up to about 8mph so I just sprayed silencer for worms. But, there were some articles about a chemical that seemed interesting to me.....sedgehammer . Good name huh....suppose to control both yellow and purple and is usually used in lawns but that's ok with me because it was supposedly safe for Bermuda grass. I'm gonna try to find some, it seemed worth a try if not too costly. Obviously an off-label use, but I'm to the point that I have to do something....will just have to see. I have it all over a couple of my fields, and I'm not worried about just a few, but I have patches where it is thick as the hair on a doggy dogs back....not sure if my co-op can get sedgehammer (gotta love that name) may have to get a license from Peter Gabriel to spray however...... only a few will get that reference
> This will be my testimony....sedge, sedge hammer
> Let us know what works for you, that is one nasty looking grass/sedge.....and never dries down.


 Todd, you were wanting to use Basagran with crop oil.....not gramoxone. Gramoxone will dessicate any growth the Bermuda has above ground.

Just looked up the chemical in sedgehammer and their is a product called Permit which has the same chemical and is labeled for use in grass hay.....no clue how well it works or if it will stunt the grass. https://www.gowanco.com/sites/default/files/gowanco_com/_attachments/product/resource/label/permit_81880-2-10163_02-r1015epa_0_1.pdf

Hayden


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya, I had basagran, well a generic anyway.......was spraying gramoxone on another field, been spraying every day it seems here, the little space left in my head was telling on me last night. Or it coulda been the fact that I was spraying silencer on an open cab tractor yesterday evening .......had to borrow a sprayer from down the road, I'm kinda stretched out right now....damn worms are going crazy. Just about every field has them.....take that back, every field with the exception of T85, and I'm sure it's next. Fields that were sprayed with dimillin and silencer 40 days ago are all infested.....just can't keep it in the field this long but we don't have a choice. 
I'll be spraying the basagran today at the home field for nutsedge today. Gonna order some sedgehammer for south fields....never seen such an outbreak of nutgrass as this year. Hopefully that stuff will work as well, supposedly on both Y & P, we shall see.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just talked to the co-op and they can get the Permit, and it's priced cheaper than sedgehammer (although not nearly as cool a name  ) so that's what I ordered, you're right, it appears to be the same exact chemical composition.

Have to order a case tho.....


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Prices..... 
Sedgehammer....$28 an ounce 
Permit......$18 an ounce
Wow.....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Prices.....
> Sedgehammer....$28 an ounce
> Permit......$18 an ounce
> Wow.....


Maybe they don't have to pay royalty fees to Peter? :lol:

Larry


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

somedevildawg said:


> Prices.....
> Sedgehammer....$28 an ounce
> Permit......$18 an ounce
> Wow.....


local Coop guy said they also use Yukon. Trying to get details


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hayman1 said:


> local Coop guy said they also use Yukon. Trying to get details


Here's a link. Look at the label.

https://www.gowanco.com/products/yukon

Preliminary read makes it look real good. 5 lbs is $267. At 4 oz per acre, that works out at about $12/acre. Supposedly, it controls several problem weeds, like spiny amaranth, horse nettle and yellow nutsedge, that I am having problems with.

Pay particular attention to the replant time: forage grasses/winter wheat/oats*-2 months*; alfalfa/soy beans--*9 months*. "Allow 30 before grazing..., harvesting forage,...."

Update: Just noticed that it contains 55% dicamba! Now, I'd be worrying about adjacent crops.

Ralph


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> Maybe they don't have to pay royalty fees to Peter? :lol:
> 
> Larry


Ya know Larry, I think they do....they musta done went and run an ad or two...got an update today as I went to the co-op to restock on silencer.

Update on pricing.....a different name but essentially, 
Permit......$22.50 an acre
Sedgehammer......$57 an acre 

Apparantly sedgehammer is only sold in 1.5oz bottles for ornamental and lawn usage. So I can see why they have to charge more, coupled with the fact that Mr. Gabriel wants his cut


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Basagran and oil comes to $18.21 per acre.....I'm gonna try it on a 10ac field and permit on a 10ac field, see how well they both perform.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Basagran and oil comes to $18.21 per acre.....I'm gonna try it on a 10ac field and permit on a 10ac field, see how well they both perform.


 What rate of Basagran per acre are you going to use? Wondering because that seems a good bit cheaper than what it cost me......don't remember exactly but I think it cost me at least $25 an acre.

Hayden


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> What rate of Basagran per acre are you going to use? Wondering because that seems a good bit cheaper than what it cost me......don't remember exactly but I think it cost me at least $25 an acre.
> 
> Hayden


1 1/2 pints per acre with 1qt per acre crop oil.....if I bump to 2:1 it's about the same...think it was 23.50 but can't remember exactly


----------



## Lars (Aug 29, 2018)

FarmerCline said:


> Basagran with crop oil has worked very well for me controlling yellow nutsedge. It is not labeled for hay but I have used it in alfalfa with great success......it will not hurt grasses either so I would not be hesitant to use it in orchard grass. As for off label spraying everyone has to make their own decision about that but Basagran isn't a product that concerns be about using in hay and best of all it has absolutely not stunting of legumes or grasses.
> Hayden


How many days would you wait to harvest hay that would be fed to a variety of livestock.


----------



## Lars (Aug 29, 2018)

Found it! On the label under clover, do not graze or harvest hay for 36 days after application. WA. OR.


----------

